# I figure I'll start me a journal!



## Nate (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm always too lazy to get out a pen and paper and keep track of the things going into my body, so maybe typing out will keep me better goal oriented. 

Current Stats:

Age:  20
Height:  5'9"
Weight:  167
BF%:  8

I guess my goals are simply to attain maybe 8-10 more pounds of solid muscle, and greatly increase my strength.  I'm not trying to be one of those super big body builders, but I also don't want to be known as one of the lanky types.  

Right now my training split is as follows:  (I tend to train on intuition, so this isn't very concrete...but it is a basis for my workout)  

Monday:  Chest/Shoulders
Tuesday:  Back/Bi's
Wednesday:  Usually off, sometimes some abs/aerobics stuff.
Thursday:  Chest/Triceps
Friday:  Again, usually off.  Sometimes I'll just do a lagging muscle on this day.
Saturday:  Legs/abs (sometimes just deadlifts)

I know, I know...I train chest twice a week...Right now I'm on a bench program that tells me to do so.  It's a lagging bodypart for me, so shush with the comments. 

Alright.

We'll start by logging today's meals, and I'll edit as I go.

Friday, 7/25/03:

I got about 8 hours of sleep last night and woke up at eight.

First meal: 

Three scoops of EAS Whey Protein
Heaping half cup of oats.

9:00:  Trained triceps

Second meal:  

Creatine/dextrose
Three scoops EAS Whey Protein.  
1 Tablespoon Peanut Butter

Third Meal:

6 Portobello mushrooms
10 oz. chicken breast

Fourth Meal:

I burnt the brown rice i tried making, so i made some oats instead. 

1/2 cup oats w/ a touch of honey
1 turkey burger
1 scoop EAS protein

Fifth Meal:

Myoplex Lite Bar
6 oz Chicken
Brown Rice

Sixth Meal:

8 oz tofu
4 oz chicken
a bunch of mushrooms and brocolli
2 scoops eas whey


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Nate (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Good luck!!!



Thanks!

Suggestions welcome!


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 25, 2003)




----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

WELCOME TO IM!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2003)

Welcome to the Journals!


----------



## Nate (Jul 25, 2003)

Bah.  Just got home.  2:43 a.m.

I had about a beer and a half tonight, but i was running all over the place so i'm sure all is well in the world.


----------



## Nate (Jul 26, 2003)

Saturday 7/26/03

Meal one:

1/2 heaping cut of oats w/ a touch of honey
2 scoops EAS whey protein mixed w/ water

12:30 PM - Trained (Deadlift, calves, and abs)

I ran for two minutes on the absolute max of the treadmill and got my heart rate going upon the end of my workout.  I also deadlifted my personal record 375 lbs at a pretty low bodyweight.  It felt good.  More is going up next week!

Meal Two - Post Workout

1/2 serving cell-tech
3 scoops EAS Whey Protein
6 oz chicken italian chicken breast
One head of broccoli

Meal Three - 

2 Scoops EAS Whey Protein
1 Turkey Burger
Head of Brocolli

Meal Four -

Half Cup of Brown Rice
8 Oz. Italian chicken breast
Portobello Mushrooms

Meal Five - 

1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese
2 Scoops EAS whey protein
Half a Yam

Meal six - 

Power Bar Protein Bar
2 Scoops EAS whey.


----------



## Nate (Jul 27, 2003)

7/27/03

Meal One - 

1/2 cup of oats with a dash of honey
2 scoops EAS whey protein

Meal Two - 

10 oz. Chicken Breast with very light italian marinade...mixed w/
1 head of broccoli
1/2 cup(uncooked measurement) of brown rice

Meal Three - 

Same as meal two

Meal Four - 

1/4 cup blueberries
1 tablspoon heavy cream
3 scoops eas whey
1/4 cup oats

Meal Five -

Myoplex low carb bar
2 scoops EAS..

Bad day of eating today. 

Edit:  Eh, actually, I did well today to eat what I did.  My family had a big cookout thing today and I was in the kitchen baking all kinds of bad things all day long.  I didn't touch any of it.  Hell, my dad even made grilled barbecue chicken pizza, my absolute favorite, and i resisted.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Nate (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks.

 

7/28/03

Meal one:  1/2 cup of oats with a touch of honey
EAS whey protein, 2 scoops

Workout:  Chest

My workout today went pretty well.  I passed the failure test on my chest program, and I have a big negative to look forward to on Thursday.

Post Workout: 

1/2 serving cell-tech
3 scoops EAS whey

Meal Three:

2 broccoli heads
4 oz of talapia fish

Meal four

1/2 cup brown rice
2 broccoli heads
8 oz talapia fish.

Meal Five:

10 oz chicken breast
1/2 cup of rice
mushrooms.

Meal Six:

EAS low carb bar
2 scoops of whey/heavy cream


----------



## Nate (Jul 29, 2003)

7/29/03

Meal one

8 oz tofu
1/2 cup oats with cinnamon

Workout:

Back and Bi's 

I had a pretty strong day today with biceps but i struggled a bit with my back.  I incorporated wide-grip pullups into the routine, and it was tough.  REAL tough.  Here is to hoping I'm stronger with it next week!

Meal Two(Post workout)

1/2 serving cell tech
3 scoops eas whey protein
4 oz tofu
1 4 oz turkey burger
1/2 cup of broccoli

Meal Three:

8 ounces of chicken breast
2 heads of broccoli
1 TB peanut butter

Meal Four:

8 ounces of Talapia fish 
1/2 cup of rice
4 heads of broccoli

I combined all three ingredients into a skillet and cooked them together with a dab of olive oil and low sodium soy sauce.  good eatin!!

Meal Five

1/2 turkey burger
3 small tomatoes

Meal Six

MetRX Protein Plus Bar
2 Scoops Optimum Whey

Man, I've been struggling to eat what I feel I need.  And, I'm out of protein powder.


----------



## Nate (Jul 30, 2003)

Off day today.  No lifting or cardio.

 

Meal One:

1/2 cup oats
1 scoop optimum protein.
1 Turkey Burger.

Meal Two

1/2 serving cell tech

2 Talapia fish filets (8 oz.)
1/2 cup brown rice
1 head broccoli
3 cherry tomatoes

all combined in a skillet and cooked with a spritz of olive oil and a teaspoon of soy sauce.

it was all downhill from here.  the kitchen ran empty, and i had to eat two trioplex bars and a protein shake to make up for the second half of the day.  i think of all decisions, the trioplex bars were the best i could do.  no worries.  chest day tomorrow!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

Sooo, how many meals DID you eat??


----------



## Nate (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sooo, how many meals DID you eat??



I had six.  

I'm missing a whole food meal in there somewhere...but i can't remember what it is I had.  I think it was something like cottage cheese and tofu.

 

Ok, this morning I worked out my chest and I got a real good negative on my last set.  Very pleased.

Pre-Workout:

1/2 heaping cup of oats/w honey
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 scoops Pro Lab Whey

Workout

Post Workout:

1/2 serving Cell Tech
1 Pure Pro

Meal Three:

2 Boneless skinless chicken breasts
2 heads of broccoli
some peanut butter

Meal Four:

1 scoop of pro-lab whey
1 piece of oat bread
some heavy cream
handful of blueberries

Meal Five:

1 scoop pro lab whey
4 chicken filets
1/2 cup rice
broccoli

Meal Six

2 scoops pro lab whey
2 flaxseed oil pills
1 Tb peanut butter
carrots


----------



## Nate (Aug 1, 2003)

8/1/03

1/2 cup of oats with touch of honey
2 scoops pro-lab whey
a piece of turkey jerky

Workout:  Woohoo!  New PR deadlift today at 385.  I know it's not a lot, but it was pretty good for me.  I also hit 315 for a triple, which I've never done before.  Now it's time to mix up a shake...back with the details in a few.

Post Workout:

1/2 serving Cell-Tech
1 alpha lipoic acid pill
1 flax oil pill
2 scoops pro lab whey
1 tb peanut butter
handful of oats

Meal Three:

Protein Plus Bar
4 oz chicken 

Meal Four:

3 servings of nonfat tofu
about a cup of broccoli
1/4 cup of rice
1 tsp olive oil
1tsp low sodium soy sauce


----------



## Nate (Aug 2, 2003)

ahhhhhhhh, late day waking up today.  long night last night, but i managed to keep it to just one bud light.

Meal one today:

1/2 cup of oats with touch of honey and peanut butter
2 scoops of optimum whey
all my vitamins..

Meal Two

10 oz chicken
1/2 cup rice
1 tsp parmesan cheese


----------



## Nate (Aug 4, 2003)

ok, i got lazy with my journal over the weekend, but i don't think it's a big deal because i didn't do any cheating.  i had a few protein bars here and there, but the low-carb ones don't seem to impact my bodyfat at all.  

today i started out with:

1/2 cup oatmeal
1 scoop pro lab whey
multivitamin
flax oil
alpha lipoic acid 

workout:

1 ripped force

Post workout:

1/2 serving cell-tech
2 scoops pro lab whey

Meal Three:  

2 1/2 servings of tofu
3 broccoli heads
a couple mushrooms
1 tsp olive oil

Meal Four:

Nitro-Tech Bar
a handful of plain oatmeal

Meal Five:

2 1/2 servings of tofu
a bunch of broccoli
1/2 cup rice
1/2 scoop pro lab whey

Meal Six, right before bed:

1 1/2 scoops pro lab whey
1 tablespoon plain yogurt
1 tablespoon heavy cream


----------



## Nate (Aug 5, 2003)

Meal One:

1/2 cup oats w/1 tsp honey
1 scoop pro lab whey
Flax Oil
Alpha Lipoic Acid

Meal Two, Post workout:

1/2 serving cell-tech
2 scoops pro lab whey
1 tablespoon heavy cream

Meal Three:

1/2 cup rice
half package tofu
broccoli
a bit of leftover chicken

Meal Four:

1 Nitro-Tech Bar
1/2 cup blueberries
eh...

Meal Five:  

8 oz. Turkey Breast
1 green pepper
Salad Greens with almonds.

Meal Six:

Low-Carb EAS Bar
1 scoop pro-lab whey


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

Curious as to why you are eating honey.


----------



## Nate (Aug 5, 2003)

Because it tastes good with oatmeal. 

There are also some great health benefits that come along with eating Manuka Honey.

I've been doing it for about a month now and I'm still losing bodyfat.


----------



## Nate (Aug 6, 2003)

i'm so boring with this thing....

Meal one:

Half cup oats w/honey
1 scoop pro lab whey
flax oil
heavy cream

Meal Two:

1/4 cup rice
8 oz. turkey
broccoli

Meal Three:

Atkins advantage bar
1/2 cup blueberries
peanuts

Meal Four:

10 oz chicken breast
corn on the cob
lettuce
(i went to a dinner at the hospital....the damage was actually minimal. )


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nate *_
> Because it tastes good with oatmeal.
> 
> There are also some great health benefits that come along with eating Manuka Honey.
> ...


Of course you are because your in a caloric defecit.  There is SF Maples syrup out there too   How much sugar is listed for that anyway?


----------



## Nate (Aug 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Of course you are because your in a caloric defecit.  There is SF Maples syrup out there too   How much sugar is listed for that anyway?



I think it's 11g per tablespoon, but I don't have the bottle handy so I'm not positive.


----------



## Nate (Aug 10, 2003)

Alright, it's been a few days.  

The only thing that has gone awry in my diet was my trip to the Olive Garden saturday night.  I can't say I feel the least bit guilty, because I ate pasta for the first time in about four months last night.  It was great.  I also had a small sliver of birthday cake which I'm sure didn't amount to much.  I avoided the breadsticks, which was something of a miracle for me, haha.  All in all the damage was minimal and I'm right back on track today.

This is what I had.  I really find it hard to believe that this entire meal amounted to just 460 calories, but I guess it's possible.  

http://www.calorieking.com/foods/food.php?category_id=21&brand_id=728&food_id=60323

Meal one:

1/2 cup oatmeal (no honey today. }
2 scoops pro-lab whey

Meal Two:

2 1/2 servings of tofu
1/2 tomato
2 flax oil pills


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

OMG I don't know how you didn't eat the bread sticks.  I love their bread sticks, especially because its all you can eat


----------



## Nate (Aug 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OMG I don't know how you didn't eat the bread sticks.  I love their bread sticks, especially because its all you can eat



I know, eh?

And the worst part of it all is that my good friend is a server there, and he brought about 20, no lie, 20 breadsticks to our table.


----------



## Nate (Aug 11, 2003)

Meal One:

1/2 Cup oatmeal
1 scoop optimum whey

Meal Two:

EAS bar.

Pre workout snack:

1/2 cup oatmeal
1 scoop whey

Post Workout:

1/2 serving cell-tech
1 lean body meal replacement.

Next Meal:

8 oz talapia fish
1/4 cup rice
3 heads broccoli
garlic
1 tsp olive oil

before bed:  

EAS bar
1 scoop optimum whey


----------



## Nate (Aug 12, 2003)

Meal one today...

1 4 oz chicken breast
1/2 cup oatmeal
my vitamins...

Meal Two, post workout:

1 Isopure
1/2 serving of cell-tech

Meal Three:

8 oz talapia fish
2 oz chicken breast
1/4 cup of rice cooked with chicken broth, low sodium
broccoli

Meal Four:

Eas bar
broccoli
two tomatoes
2 oz chicken

Snack, after I pulled a truck around in the gym parking lot..heh

Pure Pro

Meal Five:

Same as meal three, but with some mushrooms also

Meal Six:  

Tri-plex bar.  I fucking love these things.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

You had no real food yesterday.  How come?


----------



## Nate (Aug 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You had no real food yesterday.  How come?



Jury Duty.

It was awful.


----------

